# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Статистика VirusDetector  >  Отчет CyberHelper - статистика сервиса VirusDetector за период 22.12.2019 - 29.12.2019

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено карантинов: *9*, суммарный объем: *815* мб Извлечено файлов: *528*, суммарный объем: *1749* мб Признаны легитимными: *289* Признаны опасными или потенциально-опасными: *2*, в частности:
 c:\windows\system32\drivers\oem-drv86.sys - HackTool.Win32.KMSAuto.er, карантин 4F60FC3CB158508B9B9E8A0647064F6C c:\programdata\renewalservice\service.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.MSIL.OxyPumper.ax, карантин 4F60FC3CB158508B9B9E8A0647064F6C Новые разновидности вредоносных программ, обнаруженные CyberHelper: *0*, в частности: Ожидают классификации: *237*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

